# Cool Site to track storms



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe this site could be a sticky. Seems everyone is always looking for a good weather map and updates. Just click on your state and the weather is displayed.

Try this http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/current.aspx?animate=true


----------

